# do I need a menaje de casa? (air shipping)



## Micho (Apr 3, 2009)

Dear all,

I am a Mexican national entertaining the idea of shipping to Mexico my personal effects by air. Will I need a menaje de casa to pick them up the customs cargo warehouse in the airport? 

The Mexican embassy charges USD 95 for this document and given the option I would rather save this money. On the other hand, someone else told me that since I have lived in India for more than two years and would be picking up the cartons myself, then just reproducing my passport at customs as proof should suffice.

Should I still get a still get a menaje de casa with a certification from the Mexican embassy?

Thanks for your comments.

Micho


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not sure. Your best answer will come from the Mexican Consulate or the Aduana website online. Check the 'Campasinos' program for requirement that pertain to citizens.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I moved from Egypt to Mexico in 2007 and shipped my belongings by air. I needed a menaje, but I'm a foreigner, so I don't know if the requirement applies to Mexicans. The cost for the menaje was $127USD, and the Mexican consulate had to approve my inventory before the Egyptian shipper could send the shipment. The Mexican shipper cleared my belongings with Aduana in Mexico City.

The consulate in India should know the requirements, but you can also check on the Aduana website:
Servicio de Administración Tributaria, México


----------



## Micho (Apr 3, 2009)

makaloco said:


> The consulate in India should know the requirements, but you can also check on the Aduana website


Dear all, thanks for your suggestions. The folks at the consulate, though trying to be as helpful as they can, cannot really comment on my need for a menaje de casa. Their advice is to get one, just in case.

I already spoke on the phone "friend of a friend" who was a customs officer at Monterrey's airport. From the getgo she said I should not need a menaje de casa but said she'll double check with her colleagues at the customs in the cargo area.

Micho


----------

